# IUI with MAR antibody



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

Was wondering if I could ask for some advice re: IUI.
I have a ds who is 9 months old as a result of IVF with ICSI. The reason we went for IVF is coz I have very mild questionable PCO, and my dh has got a positive MAR anitbody in his sperm. We never really looked into other treatments as we just wanted a baby asap.... and was very lucky it worked 
Anyway.... now, we would like to try again and was wonering if IUI would be an option for us. Does anyone know if IUI is any good with this MAR antibody thing apparently his sperm count etc is fine apart from this.
Also, was also wondering if anyone know's if there woudl be a likley hood of getting this on the NHS? i know, at the moment as we already have ds, we wont get funding for IVF on the NHS, was wondering if this is different for IUI as this is cheaper or not (I guess this will probably depend on your health authority?).
Anyway... thanks in advance for any help.
Helen x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Helen

Congratulations on DS!  He must be a delight at 9months!

My DH has anti sperm antibodies too and we have been advised that the washed sample is good enough for IUI (but only for a couple of cycles and then if not successful will move on to either IVF or ICSI).  It all depends how they respond to the wash and the swim up test.

The problem with antibodies is that they attach themselves on to the swimmers and and try to kill them off thinking that they are invaders.  This then stunts their progress and changes them to abnormal forms.  I've just been given some information from another FF member about a super antioxidant called Pycnogenol 180g, which you can buy online at www.healthspan.co.uk.  Her DH had 98% abnormals and within 3-4 months this has reduced to 63% - this is now within the normal sample range!

With regard to funding I believe it differs according to your Primary Care Trust.  There is a thread on this message board somewhere that gives details about how to contact your PCT and find out where you stand.

I hope this has shed a little light on things for you - but feel free to come back to me if you've got any other questions!

Good luck!
Holly C xx

/links


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Holly,

Thanks for your reply.  I will look into getting that Pycnogenol stuff, it does sound appealing and anything is worth a go.  I wonder if you can get that kind of stuff from Holland and Barret??
 9 months is a nice age apart from the teething...  But I shouldn't complain.
I take it from your profile that you are also a kentish lass  I'm from East Kent.
I've got an appointment with my NHS Gynie in July so will ask him about  the possibility of IUI.... But I've also got an appointment for looking aroud a IVF clinic before then, but I don't plan to do anything atm as I'm still breast feeding, so it will probably be closer towards the end of the year.
Anyway... best of luck with your IUI attempts!!!  Hope it works for you... and if it does come to needing IVF, it really wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be!!
Helen x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Helen

That's encouraging to hear!

There are 4 girls on the main IUI thread from Kent and we are all at the same clinic.  Mr Wilcox was our gynae at Maidstone hospital and he also has a private practice at the Nuffield Tunbridge Wells.  It's a fabulous clinic and the staff are really friendly and very professional.  The care we are given is second to none so can't rate the more highly.  CK6 I think is in the Medway towns and travels down.  She's moved from IUI on to IVF, CR is on her second round of IUI now in the 2ww and ********** is about to start her second try after a missed miscarriage.  They are both from Maidstone.

Yes!  You can get the Pycongenol from Holland and Barrett.

Best of luck with everything - great idea to start now so that by the time you start the swimmers will be in tip top shape!

Love
Holly xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya, 

I think the clinic in Tonbridge Wells was one that i was looking into before for an egg sharing scheme, but I had trouble getting hold of them on the phone so I gave up.  Maybe it's coz its a small one that I had no luck.  Do you know if they have a web site?
Also, as for that Pycnogenol, do you know what kind of dose daily we should get?  I found some 100mg ones on ebay which were about £15 for 90, which I thought sounded reasonable.  Though the 20mg and 40mg ones seems to be the more common strength, but wasnt sure if this was enough to do any good.
I've only just discovered ff, and I must say, I'm very imressed with it!!
From what I can tell, the process of IUI is more or less the same as IVF apart from when you have egg collection, which didn't hurt anyway.  It's crazy how they can charge so much more for it, but guess its more lab time when they fertilise etc.
Thanks,
Helen x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Helen

The clinic has only been operating just over a year I think but the staff have had loads of experience working in London clinics. You will be pleased to know they have recruited another support staff member so the phone should be answered! The website is http://www.sefc.co.uk/contact.htm

The other FF member advised 180mg per day. This is the dose her DH took and achieved the improved results. I read up on the product and they advise a half dose in the morning and the rest in the evening with food.

Yes FF is a lifesaver!! It's great to have contact with those who are going through similar experiences.

It is incredibly expensive - but you are proof that it can work! Where did you have your tx for your DS?

H xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Holly  

Thanks, yes that was the same clinic that I tried contacting before.  I think I'll try contacting them again though....  I think it's good to see a few clinics before deciding where to go.
I had my son from having IVF with ICSI at the Lister is London...  That seemed a very good clinic, but I had nothing to compare it to.  However unfortunately it is quite an expensive clinic, and I really wouldn't fancy travelling up to London with my lo in tow.
Another clinic I'm contemplating going is Bourn Hall near Cambridge... I know it would be a fair old journey but they seem to havea  good egg sharing scheme there with good success rates.....  
Wow, that is a high dose of that stuff!  worth it though by the sound of it.
Helen xx
Helen xxx


----------

